

Why you shouldn't use HowAboutWe - runspired
http://runspired.com/2014/02/how-about-we-dont/

======
goodside
TLDR: OP paid for HowAboutWe event and got locked out of account. Support
takes longer than 48 hours to respond, so OP publicly declares HowAboutWe is
guilty of fraud.

~~~
runspired
In 48 hours I received one email, a very brief email claiming I didn't have an
account with them.

~~~
goodside
Which couldn't possibly have been a mistake. Had to be fraud.

~~~
runspired
By the legal definition of fraud, yes, they are currently guilty of it.

Is 48 hours too short a period of time to wait before calling them out on it?
I debated. What ultimately swayed me to write this vs not write this was that
I got another email from their system this morning about a deal I'd expressed
interest in.

I selected that deal in the same user session as I paid for the event. I
received no email confirmation or receipt for my purchase, am told an account
for my email address doesn't exist, yet get marketing emails about deals I
selected during the same user session.

My post exists because when someone else goes to interact with HowAboutWe,
they ought to know in advance that this is a company with poor customer
support, poor technical development, and poor billing practices.

Even if HAW refunds me, or does eventually respond to me, new users have a
right to know that this is the experience they could receive too.

------
Quxbaz
Sounds like a personal problem that you decided to post to HN for some reason.

~~~
sheetjs
Having seen this work many times, I'm not surprised OP decided to post here.
Although it's unclear if anyone from the site in question reads HN

~~~
troisx
It's also interesting that the account you replied to was created apparently
just to reply negatively to this article. Is this becoming more common on HN?

------
reconbot
I feel like I should give another personal experience with them. I hope they
sort it out with runspired.

I've had a bunch of really great dates through howaboutwe, I never had an
issue with them and they've helped us work out scheduling issues with the
restaurants and places we've gone. Even after they hiked their rates a little
bit, I still found pretty good value out of their service. I work way to much
and I would honestly struggle to make sure I got out enough (besides my local
spots) if hadn't signed up.

